# Pixelart/Comicfiguren



## dennis-sauer (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

   habe im Internet folgende Seite entdeckt: http://www.stephaneguillot.com/index_uk.htm

 Die einzelnen Elemente im Zimmer bzw. auch die Figur interessieren mich! Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie ich diese mit Photoshop erstellen könnte. Kennt jemand eine Seite im Netz wo man diese Elemente also das Bett, die Blume usw. bekommt? Ich kannte mal eine Seite, da konnte man sich selber solche Figuren zusammenstellen - ist mir aber leider entfallen. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

   Gruß

   Dennis


----------



## Comander_Keen (9. Mai 2005)

Tach Post,

die einzelnen Grafikelemente wurden nicht in Photoshop sondern in einem Vectorprogramm ,wie z.B. Adobe Illustrator, erstellt. Nimm dir einfach ein normales Foto von dem gewünschten Objekt und zeichne es mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nach. Durch den Abstraktionsgrad und den verwendeten Stil kommt der "Comiclook" zustande. Dies kannst du auch in PS tun, mit Vectorprogrammen erzielst du aber hochwertigere Resultate.

MfG,
_keen!


----------



## eryakaas (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab noch ne alte Corel-Draw-CD mit Beispielen rumliegen, die ich ähnlich verwende. Da sind u.a.allerlei brauchbare Vektorgrafiken dabei, die man auch bearbeiten kann (Überflüssiges weglöschen, Farben ändern, Größen... oder überhaupt die Form). Man kann sie direkt in Corel bearbeiten, sie lassen sich aber auch prima in Illustrator kopieren und dort weiterbearbeiten.
Geht etwas schneller als alles neu zu zeichnen. Wenn du sowas irgendwo findest...

Gruß 
eryakaas


----------

